#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Why font is very important in designing?

## tripidea

Most of the designers are focusing their fonts, I don't know why they want to focus on fonts because If I want to share something I just write in a template and share and I choose a normal font and people can easily read and understand what i said. 

So I want to know why the designers always focusing new fonts? i want know the exact reason for that.

----------


## Bhavya

I think font should be attractive and readable to the audience then only they will get what you want convey to them.So font is important in designing.

----------

